# The Sub-Title Game part 3 : Its time we start laughin again



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Well ladies and gents I felt it was time to stop our hatred towards the evil price hikes and resin stuff and any other issue we seem to have about GW lately and start laughin again. There comes a point where we have griped and complaigned enuff and soon we don't even understand why we were angry in the first place and then it just rolls down hill and encompasses our daily lives and before you know it you running through your neighborhood whering you neighbor's face as amask, while slinging a machte hap hazardly in the air screaming THE HILLS ARE ALIVE WITH THE SOUND OF MUSIC. laughing maniacally, all the while your not whereing any pants.. Okay maybe thats a lil extreme next time I'lle leave my othe non-GW hobbies out of this site. :biggrin: 

So we will start fresh its time have a laugh and forget why were so angry!!! This time I chose some nice peices of art that maybe will help bring a smile to our faces in more ways than one .

Entries 1 and 2

1. I was wondering if you might have a copy of Dominatrix; for dummies in.

2. No mister Space Marine you cannot have my phone number!!!


----------



## Evil beaver2 (Feb 3, 2009)

The most stunning part of number 2 is that its a tau with blood on its sword... so it must have hurt somthing with it? Whoever made that obviously doesnt understand that tau cant hurt things with swords.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

1. A Lady does not kill-and-tell.
2. *The new cover of *Broad*-side of the month*

1-Alt. Mr. and Mrs. Flintstone were disturbed by what Pebbles did in her professional life.


----------



## Hurricane (Feb 27, 2010)

#2 - "I sure hope this red dye looks like blood. Maybe if I stand over this space marine helmet everyone will think I lopped off his head!"


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

"yes, I *am* aware all the armour is on my left side...I'm going to fight sideways. Don't you know anything about tactics!"










The new XXXv-8 battlesuits were the first step to persuade the dark eldar to join the greater good.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

1. Mon'keigh see; mon'keigh do....
2. Hen'tau (if that's how you spell it :laugh


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

1. How the fuck did I manage to stay on this stupid rock? And where the hell is everything else!?!?!

2. For the Greater Good I only do anal. Cause that is what happens to Tau in close combat.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

1) Though I may look intimidating, I'm only T3 with a 6+ save.

2) We wanted to bring painless deaths to our enemies, but after so many years of criticism for it, we decided to bring out our combat knives.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Evil beaver2 said:


> The most stunning part of number 2 is that its a tau with blood on its sword... so it must have hurt somthing with it? Whoever made that obviously doesnt understand that tau cant hurt things with swords.


She might be an Ethereal. Ethereals are like little blue Chuck Norrises in CC :laugh:


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

2. Uh did that just happen??


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

1 - This armour might be useless, but at least I'll go out in style.
2 - Wew, I'm lucky this wasn't an Ork or otherwise he'd still be getting an eye full.


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

1- "what do you mean l have a split personality"
2- combat, sometimes it prefers head.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

1: The former best combatants in the galaxy...

2:...until Matt Ward`s new tau codex... 




Sorry, No more Matt Ward jokes I swear, but this one had to be done! :wasntme:


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Im glad we are starting to have some fun again.
3. At first Brother Mavus was very resistant in being put in a Dreadnought, but then he was introduced to the new lazy boy model and has since become the current reighning champion on Mortal Kombat and Street Fighter IV.

4. After liberating a tyranid invasion on plant Masint III Easter was never the same.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

3. Pimp my ride - 40K edition
4. A face not even a mother could love...


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

3. "See? I told you it is possible for me to get pissed at the pub whilst playing the new Dawn of War game."

4. The hunt for the easter bunny yielded some unexpected fruit for these night goblins.


----------



## Takizuchi (Aug 27, 2010)

3. Yes there is a boot attached to my chainsword, its so i can do extra damage when i kick your ass.

4. ELP, Da bunny is afta me, this is wat i git fo sayin i wud wer da carot for da yung uns


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

1) Well at least I'm going to die happy.
2) Even amongst commie aliens 38'000 years into the future, women get a raw deal when it comes to male imagination.
3) Golfing is a lot more difficult when you've got a powerfist for a club.
4) The holy hand grenade of Antioch wasn't as good the second time around.


----------



## Lord Solar Macharius (Oct 5, 2010)

1. Dreadknights were never the same after the Grey Knights got infected with a terminal case of Socordia...

2. A typical HQ choice from Codex:Easter.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

The Sullen One said:


> 4) The holy hand grenade of Antioch wasn't as good the second time around.


Well played sir :biggrin:


3. The recently announced venerable dreadnought deluxe kit came with some interesting new options.

4. When Alice saw the rabbit this time around, she decided wonderland could go fuck itself.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

3. Pimp my dreadnought.
4.Yuz wanna gnow how dis happen' it involed a bunny a carrot me and my meks kustom teleporta.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

3. The results of Lucius' new codex. Codex: Lucius.


Spore please make more mis-adventure of Lucius.


----------



## Radeb86 (Apr 2, 2011)

3)"Are you tired of walking around in sludge? of having to wait till a bad accident to get your very own dreadnaught? well now those that brought you the titan sleeping rack 5000 now bring you your very own modern 'comfy-naught'. Complete with fridge and extra shoe for those who wish to practice break-dancing in your spare time. Pillows available in 3 colours."


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

1. Because you know that this rock will be the last to fall.
2. The artist clearly hasn't heard that even female Tau can't do close combat. Especially against Space Marines.
3. Uh, Boss - who let Karvalon go on a shopping spree?
4. When the Tyranids decided to play the Easter Egg hunt, they decided that the only way they could find the Easter bunny was becoming the easter bunny. However, it didn't go down very well.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

"yep, its hard being a space marine. i mean I've been on the same level for over 6 minutes!"










"these chaos mutations are just getting out of hand..."


----------



## Terabyt3 (Jul 17, 2009)

1. Dark Eldar, wearing 8 different outits at a time and still looking cool.
2. The battlesuit hat has really came into fashion!


----------



## Radeb86 (Apr 2, 2011)

3)why is it i can shot Orks from afar, take out blasted traitors without moving the pillow and take out those pesky Eldar before they jump out of the trees. But i'm stuck with a playstation 2 with no options to upgrade it.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Radeb86 said:


> 3)why is it i can shot Orks from afar, take out blasted traitors without moving the pillow and take out those pesky Eldar before they jump out of the trees. But i'm stuck with a playstation 2 with no options to upgrade it.


sorry budget cuts had to be made


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Im sorry I cant get past pic 1 and 2. Do I want to be tied up and spanked bey her or do I want to join the greater good with benefits.......... I just dont know.

Up made my mind, Greater Good. If Capt. Kirk can get laid by green women and be cool then why not blue?


----------



## Salahaldin (Aug 15, 2009)

4) Jeff couldn't decide if he was pissed off or impressed by the six year old who had painted his models instead of the eggs he was supposed to.


----------



## unixknight (Jul 26, 2010)

1. American Dreadnought
2. Genestealers and Bunnies in love...


----------



## Amoeba Bait (May 31, 2010)

Karak The Unfaithful said:


> QUOTE]
> 
> Rayman's Raving Rabbits Indeed.....


----------



## Salahaldin (Aug 15, 2009)

Hope no one minds if I submit two new pics for this thread:

5)









That's what he gets for trying to free the humie-slaves...

6)









They laughed at the Firewarriors pathetic assault, until they realized he was just trying to get his gun working again...


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

5) And so ended the Gorkamorka war of southern Orksession

6) Fire Warrior hand-jobs . . . for the greater good.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Its not a prob. at all I got a bit busy and havnt been able to submit new entries.

5.) Thats for eating the last slice of pizza.

6.) Excuse me mr. fir warrior could we move on to the CC the rifle isnt really gonna help in this situation.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

5. WAAAAGHH$%*&£$^*&%^* splat.....
6. Event the mightiest mountain must yield to the lightest rain...... but tau fire warriors are a different matter entirely.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

5) Die bastard! DIE!

6) ahem *bonk* excuse me? *bonk* I'm talking to you... *CRACK, a fire warrior's head is removed from its body by a marine, the tau flee in fear* well that was eas- SHIT RAILGUN!!


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

5) it seems that Buzzgob the nob got a bit too personal when the warboss claimed he would never sleep with his sister or his wife (Mrs Harris)

6) It took a long time for the Tau to realise that Fire warrior Kais was able to kill people in close combat because he used a *sword*


----------



## Radeb86 (Apr 2, 2011)

5) For a brief moment warboss Dakgraabee wondered what the real meaning of the play was and voiced his opinion in what could be been considered well rounded and intellectual. Here is an artists impression of what followed.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

7.) SO that chinese guy in the asian market said if I solve this ide find exactly what im looking for.

8.) Groovy!!!!


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

7) With all of his powerful intellect and blessings from Tzeentch Ahriman still could not fathom how some people in the galaxy could solve a rubix cube in less than 20 seconds.

8) Duke Nukem publicly announces he is a fan of Warhammer 40K by wearing a suit of power armour. And killing all who see him in it.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

7) Ahriman briefly consider's remortgaging his soul to Rubik, but decides to stick with Tzeentch . . . better the devil you know.

8) The true downside of space marine armor is the inability to wear sweet shades and show off cool hair-dos. (Reference: Space wolves and their ever present goldi-locks. Consumption of ale and mead is also hampered by a helmet. Unless you use a straw. But no one looks manly sipping with a straw.)


----------



## Takizuchi (Aug 27, 2010)

7. And here i thought the Hellraiser crew only served Slaanesh

8. Duke Nukem 40K. The only game where its ok to have female space marines.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

7. Goddammit! Why are the instructions in Japanese again?
8. I'm actually just blind...


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

9.) So guys we all agree Lets raise our prices switch to a cheaper resin and give Australia and New Zealand the finger. Good what was the next on the agenda. Oh yeah pormote Matt Ward.

10.) Casper the plauge bearer only wanted to make friends but they keep getting sick and dying around him. Now he is alone once again.

11.) Hi I'm Stephanie and on behalf of Honsou I'de like to welcome you all here to the Iron Warriors fortress tour. Please no flash photography.
12.) Coming Live to you for the first time. Hosted By Dreigo because he is the man that make it happen.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

9. The latest G20 summit when slightly awry when Barack Obama was revealed to be Khorne, only to discover that the other three were also present in the form of Sarkozy (Tzeentch), Berlusconi (Slaanesh), and Kim Jong Il (Nurgle). Reports indicate that far from WW3 immediately ensuing, they decided to settle it with a drinking competition......

10. B.E.A.utiful

11. Shiny, shiny, shiny. Just how abby likes it...

12. Over 1800s only.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

9) As the Chaos Gods sat there being humiliated again they wondered how many more parody pictures of them would circle around the internet.

10) When Gandalf went to visit King Aragorn of Gondor it was fair to say that his "special relationship" with the Hobbits had gone a little too far....

11) When some Chaos Marines spend too long away from their planets in The Eye of Terror it did result in them picturing their crew mates in some very funny ways...

12) It did not take too long before the Gods of Chaos found yet another parody mocking them. All they could do was hang their heads in shame.


----------



## Radeb86 (Apr 2, 2011)

7) So even with all the power to manipulate the warp and send creatures into another universe, Suduko easy was still too comfusing.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

10. In Hangover 30, Zack Galifinakis still thinks this is hilarious...


----------



## Lord Solar Macharius (Oct 5, 2010)

11. We captured him for Chaos. Let the Galaxy burn.


----------



## Takizuchi (Aug 27, 2010)

11. Why arnt we allowed to have female space marines again?


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

It would put Daemonnets and their pimps the KoS out of buissness.

13) Who said Emo Vampires cant be badass... oh yeah GKs new dex said so.
14) Matt Ward finishes the new Ork codex.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Technically I think those last two would be 13 and 14.

13. FUCK YOU I'M NOT PLAYING FREEBIRD!
14. Why can't I get a cab driver that speaks English...


----------



## broran (Feb 1, 2011)

14. oh dear emperor if we shoot him the comassar will kill us, if we run the comassar will kill us, and if we do nothing he'll kill us assuming the comassar doesn't get to us first


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

13) When AC/DC said they would do another concert in the 41st millenium they introduced their kind of crownd control.

14) When the Emperor found a way to make his golden toilet mobile it came as abig surprise as to what race made it possible....


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

13) Dante's submission video to join the Noise Marine Band.

14) "nuthin' iz bettah than lootin' this golden seat...tooz bad dis dead guy in stuck to it...get mez chopa."


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

13) Why did I think it was a good idea to strap a landraider to a cannon and glue a gutair and my feet to said landraider.

14)
you think dis is impressive? wait till ya see da little emperors power


----------



## Commander_Culln (Jul 6, 2009)

13) NO! I AM NOT A FUCKING DUKEBOX!

14) Oh look gorkamorka 2011... guess who wrote the rules...


----------



## Brother Arnold (Aug 29, 2010)

13. Dante decides deep striking Land Raiders are not overkill enough.
14. Don't ask me how the Orks got the Emperor. _THEY JUST DID._


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

13. "Macho, macho man (yeah, yeah) I've got to be a macho man..."
14. "Oi! Told ye lootin' dat carno-whatsits wuz nufink."


----------



## Lord Solar Macharius (Oct 5, 2010)

13. The last thing the treacherous Captain Cullen saw. 

14. The Emperor, seeking thrill in his life, finally decided to take a trip with an Ork WAAAUGH!


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

"I know it's Dante, but this has really got to be the last time we let him do this....i'm pretty sure the senile dementia is kicking in"










"West coast customs had finally reached the limit for putting ridiculous shit in someone's ride"


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

13. ...And then Matt Ward woke up
14. Powered by the gas the Emp had been holding in for 10 millenia.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

13.) Dante : Into the Waro We Go: The new album featuring guest vocals by Zakk Wilde, Abbadon the Despoiler, and Typhus

14The Orks new entry into the Macys Thanksgiving Parade. The Eyes shoot lazers


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

15A - Horus to Emperor - 'We can rule the Galaxy as father and son!!!' 

15B - Emperor to Horus - 'Anakin, you were the Chosen one!!!'

15C - Horus - 'Wait a minute .... you mean I'M THE BAD GUY???'











16A - Ok, whose the smartass who put this sword here? What, do you dance in front of a guy in a wheelchair, you sick bastar...

16B - Yeah ... well ... you should see what I did to the other guy.

16C - I'm ... so ... Ronery. So Ronery. So Ronery and Sadry arone.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

15 - Horus. I am your father...
I knew that you stupid twat!

16 - How the fuck am I supposed to stand up?


----------



## Salahaldin (Aug 15, 2009)

16) The Adeptus Mechanicus really outdid themselves on the Golden Throne. No, really, they have no idea how it works.

16B) Perhaps the greatest testimony to the Adeptus Mechanicus' technological ability is the Golden Throne, which sustains the Emperor in spite of him being almost entirely dead. The greatest testimony to how ignorant they are of living things is, oddly enough, the Golden Throne as well, because for some reason they gave the Emperor bitchin' speakers beside his head. 

16B Continued) The Emperor's favourite song is "All You Need is Love" - ironic, considering he is a living corpse whose tenuous hold on mortality is derived from the continuous sacrifice of a thousand psykers a day. That's a lot of love!


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

13 & 14; Penelope Pitstop wasn't liking Dick Dastardly's new rides...

15; "Horus, that's the last time you take Sanguinus out and make him drink tequila, you know he can't handle it!!"

Rev


----------



## Radeb86 (Apr 2, 2011)

16) I know one of you out there can hear me, please, can someone just scratch my eye!


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

15) I am afraid Horus that because you have been a very naughty boy Santa Claus will NOT be giving you anything for Christmas this year. Get to bed before I slap you repeatedly with this sword.

16) When the tradition of the limbo was dying out it only took one small adjustment to make it a HUGE success again.


----------



## Lord Solar Macharius (Oct 5, 2010)

15. Emperor: Boy, you've been very naughty, killing your own brother like that. Now go to your room and think about what you've done.


----------



## Moonschwine (Jun 13, 2011)

1: Cool Girls don't look at nuclear explosions....they just stand and pose on rocks as they walk away.

2: I'm so cold....

13: Coming this July Deathklok announce A Rock Event that will change the World.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Well sorry ive been busy everyone I got two new ones for ya and one of which features my very own chosen  Im skippin all the way to 20 (forgot where we left off.)

20.) This the last time your kid picks what game we play!

21.) Now where are the plans to the Death Star!!!


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

20. Er... is this the Tower of Tzeentch or what?
21. Knife goes in, guts come out!


----------



## Moonschwine (Jun 13, 2011)

20. The warp can do horrible things to the fabric of reality.

21. The frustration of Brother Archadiel only continued to mount as removing the orks corpse from his blade continued to prove challenging.


----------



## Akhara'Keth (Nov 20, 2010)

20. I think we shouldn't have tried those Dark Eldar drugs we found....
21. Oh yeah, spank me! I like that!


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Akhara'Keth said:


> 20. I think we shouldn't have tried those Dark Eldar drugs we found....
> 
> Are you kidding these are the best damn drugs we've ever had borther. At least thats what to that pink elephant just told me you know the one standing over there.


Thought ide add the other marine's reply


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

^^ Roleplay!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

20. Next time Brother, we use an Astropath to pilot the ship through the warp. Hopefully, you might understand that bit next time, right?

21. Falling on Chainswords has become a traditional sport in the Ork Society. Unfortuantly, there is no Life Insurance for Greenskins who wish to attempt this hobby, as Death Rate on first attempt is normally an 100% probability.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

20) I will become the ruler of all aged three and under games!

21) That new chainsword massarge could do with some work.

21) alas, poor yorick


----------



## Lord Solar Macharius (Oct 5, 2010)

15. This is the last time ask the Warmaster's kid to pick a planet to invade.


----------

